# ww2 buried planes in Australia



## dkturnbull (Jan 2, 2010)

There is alot of stories about burried millitary surplus in australia. For example 2x american warbirds in the old quary next to the archerfield airport . along with many others of jeeps, harleys was wondering if anyone can confirm these rumors or add new stories


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2010)

Through my family I've heard of crated Harleys that were used as landfill up near Puckapunyal military base. Im sure a lot of junk was buried more so than decent equipment having said that nothing would surprise me.


----------



## relic (Jul 9, 2011)

Debert,Nova Scotia is another place where a lot of left over stuff was burried after the war.The usuall "Harleys{and likely Triumphs}in the crate,packed in grease".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh man!


----------



## stona (Jul 9, 2011)

Yep! and the Spitfires and Merlins stored in an Australian mine. The stories keep turning up but none of the buried treasures ever do.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 9, 2011)

I've all ready cleaned out all the old Harley's and planes buried in Autralia. No need looking anymore!


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 10, 2011)

Reminds me of a tale that I heard locally as a kid.

A P-40 was supposed to have crash landed not too far from where I lived. Supposed to have developed engine problems and crashlanded about 10 miles from when I now live on a farmers small field, close to Clintwood, Va. In 64-65, me and some friends treked out to find it, it took all day searching through the woods. The former farmers son now owned the land, but could only remember generally where his dad had drug the remains to. We found it, it was a Aircoupe, with a sharks mouth painted on it, barely enough left to id it as a Aircoupe. The pilot survived.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 11, 2011)

That's a cool story tyrodtom! Must still have been something exciting to find.


----------



## jim.digris (Oct 21, 2013)

As a young lad I often swam in that quarry at Archerfield on a hot QLD summer day in the early 70s, and the stories were there was a lot of yank hardware at the bottom, and it was true, because a couple of years ago they drained it. quite a few 50cals were found, lots of junk but no warbirds or harleys 

I must have heard about the crated brand new unflown spitfires in a mine in outback QLD a hundred times as a kid, but its a nice fable to dream about 

One story was true in that a couple of written off mossies were buried in a mine shaft along with some spares after the war, the disposal records were found at a RAAF store depot in the 80s, unfortunatly the records didnt include a map


----------



## s1chris (Oct 21, 2013)

It's got to be worth somebody searching for them, given the revenue that could be made if they are discovered.


Cheers Chris


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2013)

Unless they've been moved ... to Burma ...........................


----------



## jim.digris (Oct 23, 2013)

here is a link to what they found when they pumped out quarry at Archerfield, hope it is ok with the mods

The Archerfield Quarry - full of World War 2 equipment

In the early 70s I was a "brat" that lived in a RAAF married quarter at 167 Kerry Rd whilst my dad did his engineering degree for his RAAF officers, and my mum worked for Hawker deHaviland at Archerfield. Where our house was is an empty lot now  There was a story that the aluminium siding for the houses there were from recycled lancasters  probably an urban myth


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 23, 2013)

In the early 1970’s I heard stories like this. I was at Ft. Hood, TX, and supposedly some contractor was tearing down old wooden WWII barracks and found some Harleys, in crates, “in the basement”. 
Problem is I lived and worked in many of these types of barracks on several posts (up to my last assignment at Ft. Bliss, TX, in 1992) and don’t remember any wooden WWII barracks with a basement.
Side note - I had a Cushman motor scooter in the ‘50’s that was supposed to be military surplus and designed to be Air Dropped.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 23, 2013)

jim.digris said:


> here is a link to what they found when they pumped out quarry at Archerfield, hope it is ok with the mods
> 
> The Archerfield Quarry - full of World War 2 equipment



Sorry for my off-topic but the Dakota has reminded me of a recent local movie "Fly Dakota!"A story of friendship between British Dakota crew who crash landed on Sado Island in January 1946 and the islanders.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

